# *crossing paws* AGAIN



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

I figure the good vibes can't hurt! 

2 males fosters (brothers) I've applied to adopt from a nearby animal shelter


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Bon!
They are waaaaay cute! Orange brothers this time! Cool! :thumb
Good vibes sent, and will continue!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you sure they're brothers? Their names (according to the pictures) are Penny and Piper....


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Whatever Sex they are...They're Adorable!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awwww, what little honeys! I'll keep my fingers crossed!

When will you find out?


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

marie - yes they're both male! I wondered about the names too - maybe "Penny" for copper colored? + "Piper" cuz it's another "P" name?

spirite - not sure when I'll find out - they said it could take 48-72 hours to hear anything - (yeah I just LOVE waiting!) - maybe they'll be off this wkend and will answer their mail!?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Tod and Copper!


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, they are so adorable. Sure do hope you get them! Good luck


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

no - they've already been adopted 
guess they weren't "the purrfect ones" for me yet . . . 
it'll happen when it's right . . .


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww, Bon, at least you'll have your place all set up and ready to go!
Hugs!
Sharon


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the let down. Keep looking and you'll find your babies


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry Bon. This means that kitties are being adopted, though, which is good news. 

And once you find your perfect kitties, you won't be able to believe that you ever considered any others!


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

I am SO stressed out! I just hafta whine a minute . . .

There's 2 female 2mo siblings available, (already spayed) but I can't get to the shelter until SATURDAY - OMG I can't stand this "pregnant" feeling much longer! I hope they will wait a couple of days for me! But I know little ones don't last very long . . .

Plus - the pet gate I ordered 10 days ago has been lost in transit so they have to re-send it . . . 

Thanks for listening to me endlessly try to find MY kitties! 
Bon.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

If you know for sure you want them, can't you pay the adoption fee over the phone with a credit card and have them hold them? It's not for very long so maybe they would do it.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

*Tomorrow is gotcha day! :d*

HOORAY! Going to pick up 2 kittens tomorrow afternoon! Now I have to decide which 2! The 2 all black ones are male, the gray is a female. He said they're about 9 weeks old but they look a little younger than that to me . . . ? I'm thinking of one of each . . . but will see when we meet them.










I am SO freaking excited! Now I have to go + get their safe room all set up for them.    

All the paw crossing WORKED! Thank you! and THANK YOU for all the info you've given me so far!!

*Very Big Grins*


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Great News. Good luck tomorrow. I love grey kitties. Woohoo


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

WOOT WOOT WOOT!!!
Can't wait to 'meet' them!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Bon!! I'm so happy you get to meet them tomorrow! Yay!

But you KNOW what that means, right? Yep, we'll all be on standby, waiting for the outcome and for more photos if you get them! Lol.

Wishing you good kitty dreams tonight and the best for tomorrow!:mrgreen:


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

Hubby + I worked all evening getting everything together + in place for the kitties "safe room" - which has to be the kitchen for now so i made boxes with holes cut out in them + hope they will feel safe having someplace to hide out + play . . . got the fountain water bowl all set up (it's SO cool!)

have to find out what they've been eating - i know it's cheap, dry food, but we can fix that once they've settled in a bit. And have to find out if they've been using clumping litter or not . . . 

I am exhausted but SO EXCITED! I know hubby + I will both be having kitty dreams tonite! 

Thank you EVERYBODY!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bon, 
I'm sooooo excited for you!!
Can't wait to see which ones pick 
you!! 
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Hurrah, ooh can't wait to see them at your home. Loads of photos will be needed


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations! Your life will be getting a LOT busier and more full of loves!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Of course Bon, you might not be able to decide and announce triplets. I would be hopeless and would probably not be able to leave one on his/her own regardless. Good job really both lulu and Kiki were solo  so looking forward to hearing about and seeing the newbies


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

yayy! and i really doubt that their spayed...they seem too young to be spayed..and small....


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

I too vote for triplets, they are beautiful


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

we had a change of plans but NOW HAVE 2 KITTENS!  
Will post in the "Meet my Kitty" forum!


----------

